# RENTAL RAFTS for sale - link to view



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey everyone. All of you have been asking what we will have. Here is a sneak peak of the rafts for sale and accessories. More to be added later. Sort the pricing from High to Low so you can see the rafts and frames show up first. 

Rafts for sale


----------

